

Show HN: Open First Google Result – Chrome Extension - cutcss
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-first-result/gjnjcllfalbogkiimgehiinpmedadlii

======
cutcss
Hi, the few lines of code on this extension are open-source (Apache v2
license), and you can download it all from here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ffnnzlbaspp94p/open_first_result_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ffnnzlbaspp94p/open_first_result_chrome_extension.zip)

